# SnowDrive



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

My latest in acrylic.


----------



## Knoxa (Dec 11, 2017)

*Wonderful*

Even though every painter here in the northern parts of my home country Sweden seems to have have done a handful snow themed acrylics - one could think it would make me tired of the theme. This is one was very pleasing to my eyes, though. One of the favorite pieces I've seen in a while. 

Good work and keep it up


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's an awesome compliment. Made my day a little brighter and I hope yours as well.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

I really like this piece of impressionism but I'm a bit biased perhaps as the atmosphere of this painting instantly reminds me of a little 'forest' I know over here in Holland. It's a little area housing a few different migrating birdcolonies all year round called 'Quakjeswater', its where I used to go to observe and photograph birds like the Spoonbill. If I wouldnt know any better I could have guessed that this is the place you got your inspiration from. I'm not at all at home with colors (yet) but the blue's in the painting are an excellent representation of the snowcold to me, infact I find its so striking I'm glad to be sitting at home with a hot cup a coffee in front of me :biggrin:


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

"Quackjeswater" during summer, see the likeness ? just imagine winter :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Practically identical!! I imagine you could find this shot all over the world but you actually have a photo that was taken almost from the exact viewpoint. Amazing!
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Have to say this particular photo isnt mine, I just google'd for pictures of the area, but it happens to be the exact spot your painting reminded me of. I'm sure I have a similair picture myself somewhere but then I would have to go through thousands and thousands of pictures...eh...


----------

